# Maui to Pearl Harbor by Boat?



## clsmit (Jan 17, 2009)

We'll be in Maui in June for a week. We need to go to Pearl Harbor, since the FIL was there on 7Dec41 (and survived) and we need to honor his memory. We know we can fly over to Oahu and go to the USSArizona site, but are there boat excusions that would take us to the National Park area? Would we want one if they exist? Another option would be, on our return day, to fly to Oahu early in the AM, store the luggage, go to the Memorial, then fly home out of HNL. Anyone ever do that?

Thanks for all suggestions! I didn't see any threads on this topic altho I'm sure they're around.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 17, 2009)

The only one I know of that might work would be the Superferry, if it's operating.  There may be private excursions available.  But due to the weather, time, and distances involved, it'd have to be at least a two day trip.  No way could you do it all in one day.

If you're flying in or out of HNL as part of your vacation, I'd say to stop for a night on Oahu during that time instead.  That way you could visit the memorial without feeling rushed.  A visit to the Arizona Memorial at Pearl Harbor will take about a half-day no matter what time of day you get there.  The lines can get pretty long.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 17, 2009)

There are no boat excursions - it's a high security military base, which is tightly controlled and staffed by the Navy.  Your options are to fly or take the ferry from Maui to Oahu.  But since the ferry takes longer and can be rough, flying would be my first choice.  

The way it works is that people line up at the park gate starting about 6:30 a.m. for timestamped tickets. The ticket is for the launch that takes you out to the Memorial, in the middle of the bay.  They only give out a certain number of launch tickets every day, and if you get there late on a popular day, you may not get a ticket at all.  They open the gate around 7:30 and then you can go in and tour the museum, bookstore, etc.  When it's your time for the launch, you line up for a mandatory film, and then you go out on the launch with your group.  You are out there for 20 min. or so and then back to shore, where you can wander around some more if you want.  

We visited in June or July and got there by 6:30 and there was already a line.  When we first got there, it was cool and uncrowded.  By the time we came back on the launch, about 10 a.m., you could barely move through the crowd, and it was hot and sultry.  So my advice is to get there before 7:00 and beat the crowd and the heat.

A couple more things:  

They have a dress code for visiting the memorial.

You cannot take ANYTHING into the park with you, including purses, backpacks, fanny packs, diaper bags, or camera cases.  You can take anything that fits in your pocket and a camera, in hand - that's it.  There is a "for-pay" place to check your stuff in the parking lot, but I personally wouldn't want to leave my purse out there - it's not run by the Navy.  I locked my purse in the hotel safe, and just put my ID, credit card, and some cash in my pocket.

The park website - http://www.nps.gov/usar/planyourvisit/index.htm

Here is the Super Ferry website - http://www.hawaiisuperferry.com/schedules/default.html

The ferry takes about 3 hours - it's less than an hour to fly.  (It's 93 miles from Kahului, Maui, to Honolulu, Oahu.)

Depending on the day, the fare is $49 or $59 for adults, and $39 or $49 for children - one way.  Which makes the ferry about the same price as airfare, for a 3X longer trip, which may be rough.


----------



## smithde (Jan 17, 2009)

We've done the last day fly to Oahu, visit Pearl Harbor (and more) then return to Maui for the flight home.  It works great, especially since you need to checkout of your hotel/timeshare anyway.  Just be sure to get one of the earliest flights out to beat the crowds at Pearl Harbor.  Your rental car on Maui can be your "locker" for the luggage you don't want to take to Oahu.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 17, 2009)

smithde said:


> Your rental car on Maui can be your "locker" for the luggage you don't want to take to Oahu.



You would be better off to check it with the bell captain at your hotel/timeshare.  Car break-ins are a problem in Hawaii.


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Jan 17, 2009)

I seem to recall ads in the local paper for day trips from Maui to Pearl Harbor.  Includes flight, transportation to and from Pearl Harbor and the tour.  I did a quick google search and saw a few options.  It is a bit pricey $200-$300 per person, but it is an option.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 17, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> If you're flying in or out of HNL as part of your vacation, I'd say to stop for a night on Oahu during that time instead.  That way you could visit the memorial without feeling rushed.  A visit to the Arizona Memorial at Pearl Harbor will take about a half-day no matter what time of day you get there.  The lines can get pretty long.
> 
> Dave



If you choose to take this route and spend a half day at the Pearl Harbor Memorial, I would highly recommend taking a couple of extra hours afterward to visit the Punchbowl Cemetery a few miles away from Pearl.

This is where many of the veterans who were killed on 7 December 1941 were laid to rest.  It is a beautiful setting--on top of a hill with a commanding view of the harbor--and you will find yourself speaking in hushed tones as you tour  the beautiful facility.


----------



## clsmit (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice! We'll certainly look into all of these options as we plan our trip.


----------



## aeroflygirl (Jan 25, 2009)

*Maui to Pearl Harbor Tour*

Last year we took the Discover Hawaii tour from Kapalua.  It was great.  It's a little more expensive than the tour from Kahului, and it was a in 6 passenger twin engine aircraft.  It leaves later and returns earlier than the trip from Kahului.  Sleep later and see the same things!  The van picked us up at the aircraft and returned us to the aircraft.  We had enough time at Waikiki to have lunch at Duke's Canoe Club at the Outrigger.
http://www.discoverhawaiitours.com/maui-8KAP.html


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2009)

Please note that tour companies do not provide tours _inside_ the park - that's all handled by the Navy/Park Service.  So a pkg. tour from Maui is mostly providing transportation, which you can do yourself for a fraction of the cost.

If you really want a _comprehensive_ Oahu WWII tour, we really enjoyed this one -Home of the Brave Tours


----------



## aeroflygirl (Jan 25, 2009)

Home of the Brave Tours looks like a good tour.  I would like to see the Aviation Museum of the Pacific, too.  I wish there was a tour of Hickam AFB.  My father was at Hickam on Dec. 7, 1941.

If you go to the Pearl Harbor Memorial, be sure however you go that you get there when it opens.  The Navy operates the only boats that dock at the Memorial and the tours for each day are filled first come, first served.  The tickets go pretty quickly.

Most people are quite moved by their visit.  When you step onto the Memorial you will be very aware that that the men aboard the Arizona still have a presence there.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 26, 2009)

Some airlines allow you to fly in and out of different islands on the same round trip itinerary.   In other words, fly into Oahu and fly out of Maui.  That way you only need to book a one way flight from Oahu to Maui.  No need to return to Oahu for the flight home.  I know Delta allows this.  Not sure about the other airlines. 

My advice is to fly into Oahu and out of the island that is your ultimate destination.  I've done it in reverse and I have to say that it was jarring to end my relaxing vacation fighting traffic in Waikiki. 

Anyway, I'd fly into HNL, rent a car, check into a hotel, spend a few hours by the pool, and then collapse into bed around 9pm local time (which is 2am EST).  Since you'll still be on mainland time, you'll get up around 4am without any pain.  That way you'll have plenty of time to check out and eat breakfast before heading off to the USS Arizona.  Arrive as close to 6:30am as possible so that you can get an early morning timestamp. 

If touring the Memorial is the only thing you do, it's still worth it.  However, I'd personally book my flight to the other island in the late afternoon or early evening so that I could spend more time on Battleship Row. 

For instance, I highly recommend the Explorer's Tour aboard the USS Missouri.  Pre-book this tour for 10am and be prepared to ask them to change the time if it conflicts with your ticket to see the Arizona Memorial.  The people at the Mighty Mo (which is in the parking lot next to the Arizona Memorial) are very nice.  It's $45/pp for the Explorer's Tour but so worth it.  (You get to tour off-limits areas and get a much more personalized tour.)

The Bowfin submarine is okay if you have an hour to kill, but IMO it's pricey for what you get. 

If you've brought your luggage with you (and that comes with some risk), then the airport is just a short drive away. If you've left your luggage in the hotel storage room, note that traffic will really pick up during business hours, so allow for this when returning to Waikiki to pick up your luggage. Also allow time to gas up your rental and get through security at HNL.  Personally, if I booked a 5pm flight out, I'd leave Battleship Row no later than 2pm.   

Personally, the only valuables I bring can be carried on my person (e.g. credit cards and cash in my pocket and camera around my neck) so I'd opt to leave my luggage in the car.  But break-ins do occur so if you choose to bring your luggage, make sure you put it in the trunk at the hotel BEFORE you leave for Battleship Row.  Don't be a goofball and switch everything over in the parking lot of the Memorial in plain sight of potential thieves.   (Don't laugh; I've seen it done.)

Remember, that most hotels won't allow check-in until 3 or 4pm, so you might as well make the most of your time on Oahu.


----------



## sml2181 (Jan 26, 2009)

We have booked flights to HNL and back home from OGG - United and Continental allow it too.


----------

